# Aluminum frame repair



## HHMTB (Aug 13, 2006)

I checked this forum a short while ago looking for a reputable aluminum frame repair shop and came up empty. For the sake of anyone else in my situation, I wanted to add some info to the group's knowledge. If you got a cracked bike that you can't bear to part with, like all you guys with the Iron Horse MK3 DW link bike, check out bicycleframework.com.

I have an old Mountain Cycle frame with a cracked swingarm on the drive side. I sent them some pictures and talked with Tamara (the owner and one of the welders) for a good deal of time discussing options. We settled on a repair and reinforcement strategy wherein several extra weld beads would be added in the high stress area not just in the cracked area but also symmetrically on the non drive side. The swingarm was reported as 7005 from MC, so post heat treatment was not required, but Tamara says they do 6061 quite frequently too, including heat treat.

I sent off the swingarm and three weeks later I got it back exactly as promised. See the pictures. They also painted over the repair area with matte black which mostly matched the original finish. Total cost: $165 + shipping. Extra material thickness in the crack zone: .25". Total extra material: 1 oz. Confidence added: lots.


----------



## shovelon (Mar 16, 2006)

Give us a ride report when you have it together.


----------



## HHMTB (Aug 13, 2006)

I've already been riding it a month. Done several 3 foot drops to flat, lots of rock gardens, and a few jumps. No issues so far.


----------

